# Adaptive CBR feature



## odrilow (Mar 7, 2017)

Xsplit have launched the Adaptive CBR here https://goo.gl/Th7X4S and you know that OBS does not have this convenient feature when you have a low-speed connection (1 mega ...) 

This allows the throughput to always be solicited to the maximum possible without having loss of images when the connection Decrease. I would love to have your developer teams implement this feature in the Studio version, I will not need to use Xsplit anymore and the quality of my streams will be clearly visible and I will no longer have any image loss

Bests regards :)


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 7, 2017)

To be 100% clear, it is NOT "Adaptive Bitrate", it is "Adaptive CBR", which is a term they made up to describe the technology. "Adaptive Bitrate" already has an established definition that has nothing to do with what Xsplit is doing.

I really hate that they are overloading the definition of an established term in streaming for their own marketing purposes.


----------



## odrilow (Mar 8, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> To be 100% clear, it is NOT "Adaptive Bitrate", it is "Adaptive CBR", which is a term they made up to describe the technology. "Adaptive Bitrate" already has an established definition that has nothing to do with what Xsplit is doing.
> 
> I really hate that they are overloading the definition of an established term in streaming for their own marketing purposes.



Well, thank you for the feedback. But, you did not answer my request, Will you develop the same technology so that small connections can stream without loss? I really do not like Xsplit for many reasons, and this may be a good thing for OBS to have this feature. Thank you again :-)


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 8, 2017)

What do you mean "stream without loss"? Do you mean without frame drops, or without loss in quality? Because by definition, Adaptive CBR will automatically degrade your quality when it detects connection issues.

I can't say if it will be implemented. What I can say is that your request has been heard and will be considered, but in all likelihood it probably won't be implemented for some time, unless someone decides that it sounds like a fun project.

That said, this was actually added to OBS Classic as a pretty hidden feature, since it was experimental. If R1CH wants to add it again, people would probably be happy.


----------



## odrilow (Mar 9, 2017)

I mean without frame drops, the quality of the stream scale to a new adjustable bitrate, you can set your maximum bitrate at 1000kbps, if the connexion goes down at 200kbps, the quality is adjusted without frame drops.

Sorry for my English, I'm French ;)


----------



## regstuff (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello,
Sorry to pull up an old thread, but was wondering if this Adaptive CBR feature has any chance of implementation in the next release. Would be very helpful when people are out on the field dealing with fickle network speeds.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 3, 2018)

I did see someone had a fork with this feature in-progress, but I believe it had been stalled. I can't recall the reason development on that feature was paused. I will have to ask the developer.

EDIT: There is an open pull request for the feature here: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/pull/1086 so I guess it just need a review. The actual algorithm for determining when to lower bit rate and by how much may need some tweaking.


----------



## pkv (Feb 7, 2018)

i have updated my PR to include support for enc-amf and QSV; the latter works quite well with bitrate switching.
I'm still testing and fine-tuning the algo. I might provide a test build for feedbacks. Interested people can just ping me in this thread of on discord


----------



## regstuff (Feb 8, 2018)

pkv said:


> i have updated my PR to include support for enc-amf and QSV; the latter works quite well with bitrate switching.
> I'm still testing and fine-tuning the algo. I might provide a test build for feedbacks. Interested people can just ping me in this thread of on discord



Hi @pkv,
For sure I'm interested in testing. I can test windows builds with x264, nvenc & qsv. Anything particular you're looking to finetune in the algo?


----------



## pkv (Feb 9, 2018)

edit: 
no testing at the moment; still in development


----------



## Zou (Oct 29, 2019)

I pull up this topic because I've made research over Adaptive CBR and I've found this subject.

I've saw that the feature was added but in the last version of OBS I cannot find this option :







Where can I find this option now ?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 29, 2019)

It's in advanced settings, under Network.


----------

